# Hunting Deer from a layout blind



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was just wondering if any of you would think this would work? It's extremely low profile and I can camo it up really good.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Sure it would work but I'd never stay away if it were me laying down so it wouldn't do me any good.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

During early goose we were in layout blinds in a wheat stubble field, hearing something from behind, we had a pack of deer feeding less than 10 yards from the blinds we had set up. Twice.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure it would work. You will be hard pressed to get a shot at a deer unless they come in from the front or a little to your left, if your right handed.


----------

